# APR 2019 Golf R / S3 / TTS ECU Upgrades Now Available



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR 2019 Golf R / S3 / TTS ECU Upgrades Now Available


















APR’s suite of ECU Upgrades are now available or the 2019 model year 2.0T as found in the Golf R and S3. The TTS update will follow shortly. Power starts at 288 HP, but with APR’s Stage 1 ECU Upgrade and no other modifications, expect up to 357-381 HP with 349-392 FTLBS of Torque. For those interested in a limited powertrain warranty, check out APR Plus! Next up is our Stage 2 upgrade, which offers 372-387 HP with 367-409 FTLBS of torque when adding our hardware upgrades. New for 2019, the auto start-stop feature is now disabled by default, and can be enabled by clicking the button! Lastly, a new and more aggressive pops and bangs mode is optionally available for stage 2 customers. For more details, visit our product page: http://goapr.io/ecu7r


----------

